# Ventilating Roof with no ridge?



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

My house has three levels of roofing. One over the wrap around porch, then one over the second floor, and a third level over a single third-floor room. Pitch is 5:12. Each level drains down onto the next one down. 

The first level of roof has no heated space under it, so damming isn't a problem. There are no eave vents, and the roof ends against the exterior wall for the 2nd floor, so no place for a ridge vent either. Is it ok that this space is unventilated? Will that contribute to deterioration of the roof on that surface because of summer heating? (The roof is 15 years old, and is in need of replacement on the southern side of that part of the roof.)

The second floor roof has an L that has a continuous ridge vent, and the remainder of the roof ends at the exterior wall of the 3rd floor, so no ridge vent on those sections. However, all areas of the 2nd floor roof have continuous soffit vents. One valley area of the 2nd floor roof is in quite bad shape, and in need of replacement. It's south facing, but close to the ridge-vented area. This deterioration might have as much to do with run-off from the 3rd floor as with any vent problem. (no gutters anywhere)

The 3rd floor roof has soffit vents and ridge vent.

My question is, how should these roof areas with no ridge be ventilated?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, they should be ventilated. If not a ridge vent, then low profile roof vents.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Down south we callem off ridge vents.:thumbsup:


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

One every 10 feet or so?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Also, do I need to ventilate the space over my unheated porch? That roof has no soffit vents and no lo pro vents. There's no damming on this roof because of no heat in there (actually, I haven't had damming on any parts, but I'm wondering if more ventilation would make a new roof last longer in summer heat).


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Does the unheated porch roof need any ventilation?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Technically, no for the unheated structure, but some people choose to heat an unheated garage in the same scenario and it does cool the interior down.

Ed


----------



## JamesEric (Dec 12, 2007)

Rather than start a new thread I will ask my question here. I also have a previously unheated enclosed porch. I am installing permanent heat in two weeks and it does not have ceiling insulation or venting. I plan to use loose cellulose insulation and vapor barrier paint on the underside of the porch ceiling in the enclosed space. I am trying to avoid taking down two ceiling fans and the entire ceiling. If this will not work or there is a better way, please stop me now.

James


----------

